# What Does IBCC Actually Need to Issue Equivalence Certificate????



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

hey! i want to know whether IBCC only requires the original certificates of 10th and 12th or is there more to it??? i have also heard about some accreditation status, what is this exactly??? anyone's help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Well I went to my school and asked for it, they didn't exactly have a certificate of accreditation lying around. Instead, I was given like a page from the website of the people who accredited my school, saying my school is accredited and such, and the school register put an official seal on it showing its official. Your school might have a certificate or something else. Basically the IBCC want to just see that your school is official and follows federal and state guidelines, and doesn't just teach an curriculum entirely of their own making.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks really! well i have studied from an indian school, so is that accreditation certificate still required? i mean ibcc just asked for the original certificates. and did you get your equivalence certificate?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

when you look at the ibcc document, is the accredidation thing under only US and Canada, or is it listed in general? i would think they would still require it since its not a pak school. Also, i just sent mine to pak a coupleof days ago, so no i havent received a score yet


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes the accreditation thing is only under US and Canada but you are right, they could ask me to give it. so in case we receive the equivalence certificate very much late, you think the colleges will accept that. also how does IBCC calculate the marks apart from the conversion formula, i mean how do they sum it up?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

well, first of all they take all your science classes(bio chem physice) from 9 and 10 classes, along with English and perhaps a couple of other subjects, and give each one a mark, then get the average of those marks to get your "matric" after that, they take your classes from 11 and 12 classes, the science, English, and other classes, deduct the points, and then, using the average give you an equivilance. Just try to give them your documents as quick as possible. maybe if they only need the accredidation thing for US and Canada you don't have to send it, after all they never said you need it. there is still time until admissions, I think you can start thinking about colleges, and take any exams you need to, but you will need your IBCC certificate to get admission.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks alot really for your kind information!


----------

